# CV's, decoder set up and all about



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

Today I got the last part of my "starter equipment" (Digitrax DCS 51) and now I'm ready to go... I thought so... 
I'm not ready, because I have problems with CV's understanding. I just don't really understand how does it work. I have read a lot of information but still frustrated about all connections and meanings. For example, wire color + CV number + CV value. How to set them all?

PROBLEM! Right now my headlight doesn't work. No, it does, but it is almost invisible. And I have no clue how to make it right and bright. I spent entire evening on readings and attempts but still no success.
People, please, help me!

My decoder is TCS DP 5: http://www.tcsdcc.com/public_html/Customer_Content/Literature/Decoders/HO_Scale/DP-Series/DP5_Black_And_white.indd.pdf

My commander is Digitrax DCS 51.

I can run my loco but I can't get light.
---
Thank you everybody!!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you install the decoder?
If you did was it a plug in install or a wired install?
Does it have more than one front light?
Does it have front and rear lights? and are they both dim?

And where are you from?
When you type you come across like your yelling?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I second what NIMT is saying.TCS decoders are,to my knowledge,fine decoders and like most are ready to use right out of the package.Only the adress has to be dialed in,wich should be fairly easy with your Digitrax set.Just read slowly the instruction in the DCS51 book and don't rush steps.Normally,all the other CV's are already configured at the factory and should be right for normal use.With time and experience,you might want to tweak CV's to fine tune your locos to your likings,but for now I suggest you don't attempt this as you'll likely mess them up.I suspect a faulty installation,mixed up wires or else,until this is cleared,don't mess with your CV's.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

OK,I just found that this is a "plug&play" decoder so mixed wires shouldn't be the cause.Was the light working OK before the decoder install?Are all the decoder pins in their proper socket?One may be bent and not inserted where it should go.The decoder is an eight pin plug,some locos have ten pin sockets,are you sure the decoder is installed as it should be?This type of installation should be trouble free if done carefully but these pins are very fragile and can be bent very easily.


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

My loco has only one headlight. That's it. This is LED.
I bought TCP DP 5 because it was advised exactly for my loco (brand, model, manufacture, etc). It has 8 pins and I made sure to install them correctly. I have checked 3 times. I have used pictured instructions. Nothing really hard.
I can change address of my loco, I can run my loco, I can turn on the light, but the light you won't be able to see. Looks like not enough power.
I didn't run loco without decoder, that's why I can't answer on your question, Jake.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It is always wise to test run a loco in DC mode for a while before installing a decoder.I've had a loco that had a faulty motor (though brand new Kato) that had a shorted spot on the armature that was noticeable only when the loco was very slow.I hadn't tested it before so it cost me a decoder.
You say you did the install so must still have the jumper plug...I'd re-install it and thouroughly test your engine in DC mode to see if it's OK to start with.The original loco circuit may be at fault.
This failing,I'd read the instructions again just to make sure there wasn't anything overlooked,not likely though but still.
If all this checks out OK,then you may have to reconfigure the proper CV's.Slowly read your system's instructions...it's not that complicated but at first,it is somewhat confusing for some,it was for me.Refer to the TCS's instruction leaflet for the proper CV's to reconfigure.If you don't have them there,you'll find them on TCS's website.

And if after this,you still have a problem,contact TCS's tech through their website.They'll either help you or replace the decoder.Not likely but you may have a faulty one.


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

But what if I have problem with my loco? Maybe wire problem? If I touch wire light can be even less visible. 


> You say you did the install so must still have the jumper plug..


Is it small tiny chip like decoder? I had one preinstalled in my loco.

Can you tell me please how is color of wire matter? For example, in my instruction in the light section.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

That's it!You had to remove it to install your decoder,should be a piece of cake to put it back in.It's the only way you'll know if the loco is OK to start with.Otherwise,you may tweak with the decoder forever or replace it and still have the problem.Run the loco at all speeds for a while to test the motor thouroughly while cold and hot,and you'll also see if your lights are OK.Always test the loco before installing a decoder.


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

Definitively not a piece of cake. As soon as I powered track I got strange noise from engine or board (they are very close to each other), loco moved very slow and did even more noise, light always on (still not bright, almost invisible), and might be I got some smell.. I'm not sure but I felt some..
So, I was very scared and removed that part very quickly and put my decoder back. Back to normal...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jake,
Need a picture of the decoder installed.


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

Here's


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

OK, What is the loco model, and type.
And one more pic a little farther out and strait down on the board.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Are you sure the jumper plug was installed right?Not backwards?
Then,did you test it on a regular DC current,not DCC with 00?
If the plug was installed right and the current was straight DC,then it is obvious this loco has a problem that you can't expect the decoder to correct.


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, I'm sure. I did it twice. I tried it first time with 00 (like in my manual) and I got a problem which I have described above (strange noise, slow motion, constant poor light).
I had test that way: 1. no power to track, 2.put original chip, 3. put loco 00 loco, 4. power to track, 5. got noise. I have tried to switch steps 3 and 4 - no difference.


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Scansystems,
You given us 2 differnt pics of 2 differnt engines?
Picture one has the blue and red wires swapped?
Picture two has the yellow and black wires swapped?
Picture two has a lamp not an LED?
also on both pics the motor leads are swapped too?


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm very sorry, first picture was picture of decoder only. That was picture of my decoder has been installed on the same engine except second light(taken from internet).
Last 3 pictures are my pictures. 
P.S.
I thought this is LED too... Sorry..


----------



## scanssystems (Nov 13, 2011)




----------

